# Winter pieces



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello folks,

I'm looking to expand my ''Winter'' playlist and I need some ideas. What pieces make you think of Winter (the cold weather, the fireplace, the darkness outside, the snow, the *quietness*, etc.)

Looking forward to your suggestions.

From Canada with love (yes Winter has arrived up here!)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, Four Seasons winter of course.

I would also recommend Tchaikovsky’s 1st symphony and Schubert Winterreise.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Also a Canuck here.

I've always found Vivaldi's 4 Seasons, and Glazunov's The Seasons to be interesting depictions of the seasons. The Nutcracker, especially from Fantasia, has also become ingrained in my view of winter. Prokofiev's Troika. But my favourite is probably Liszt's Trancedental Etude #12 "Chasse-neige".


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Brrr!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Sviridov - Snow is Falling






Sviridov - Snowstorm


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Bax: Winter Legend
Grechaninov: Snowflakes
Prokofieff: Winter Bonfire
Rebikov: The Christmas Tree
Raff: Symphony no. 11
Korngold: The Snowman
Tchaikovsky: The Snowmaiden
Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hely-Hutchinson: A Carol Symphony
Standford: A Christmas Carol Symphony

Two nice Christmas season works, available with some other seasonal music on an excellent Naxos CD.

https://www.amazon.com/Carol-Sympho...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1541989801&sr=1-1


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Bax - Christmas Eve
Suk - Tale of a Winter's Evening


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Paul Nordoff's _Winter Symphony_, recorded on the Louisville First Edition label, has long been a go-to winter piece for me, even in the middle of summer! And, it is available for hearing on a YouTube video!

Paul Nordoff (1909 -- 1977): _Winter Symphony_ (1955)
Robert Whitney-Louisville Orchestra


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This disc of works by Ramon Lazkano is all about cold, ice shards, etc. so should fill the bill for you:









It's also a recording I really like a lot.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.1 'Winter Daydreams' 
Sibelius 4 
Tuomas Kantelinen: The Snow Queen*
*Debussy - The Snow is Dancing*

in general, the Scandinavian composers have experienced enough cold, dark, long winters and so it should be reflected in their music. Nielsen, Gade, Sibelius, Alfvén, Stenhammar, Melartin, Jonsson, Sköld, Nystroem, Børresen, Hamerik, Pettersson, Klami, Leifs, Madetoja, Svendsen ....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dvorak's _Silent woods_ (for piano 4-hands or cello and orchestra). I always thought this was a "snowy woods" piece but there's no evidence of that. Nevertheless...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

More Brrr! Chopin's "Winter Wind" Etude, but not the quietude... Into every life a bluster of snow may blow.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Des pas sur la neige, esp in this particular performance.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Sibelius often makes me think of wild weather. And sometimes of something more magically winter-like.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm also thinking of the opening song - Shine Out - of Britten's Spring Symphony. That may be the winteriest piece of music I know.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Glazunov - The Seasons
Holst - Winter Idyll


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Last week I found a very memorable work that relates to winter: _A Winter's Tale (En Vintersaga)_, Op. 18 by Lars-Erik Larsson. If I could describe this work by using only a word, it would be LOVELY!! Lovely and tuneful. It's especially touching and moving the Epilogue. Oh God! This music is to die for! If you like Atterberg's music, you'll love this for sure!


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

Peteris Vasks: White Scenery





White Scenery is now part of a cycle "The Seasons", though it wasn't intended as such. Vasks composed this work in 1980 and in 1981 the "Autumn Music", the music for spring and summer was composed much later in 1995 resp. 2008. It's interesting that the four seasons don't start with spring - they start with winter. Is it okay to draw a parallel to life?

Regarding the following: I have the work by Bloch and the Ysaye has been on my wish list for quite a while. The other works I don't know (just had been in the mood to search ...). Yet while listening to YouTube clips I got fond of the Arctic Symphony by Vincent Ho (maybe you know the composer? He is Canadian) and the work by Toshio Hosokawa (of course I know Hosokawa and some of his compositions, but not this one). Both works are on my wish list now ...

Ernest Bloch: Hiver - Printemps, no. 1: Hiver





Eugène Ysaye: Chant d'Hiver





John Cage: Winter Music





George Benjamin: A Mind of Winter





Darius Milhaud: Concertino d'Hiver





Eric Ewazen: Winter





Tage Nielsen: The Frosty Silence in the Gardens





Vincent Ho: Arctic Symphony





Michael Colgrass: Snow Walker





Toshio Hosokawa: Wie ein Atmen im Licht 





John Luther Adams: In the White Silence





Sophie Harris: Icebergs





operas, songs ...
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Snegurochka
Kenji Bunch: Snow Queen
Yassen Vodenitcharov: The Snow Woman
Charles Wuorinen: A Winter's Tale
Elliott Carter: Frost Poems: Dust of Snow

Closing the list with Sibelius: Diamond in the Snow





(Gouldanian: Am I too curious wanting to know about the works in your playlist?)


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Well, Four Seasons winter of course.
> 
> I would also recommend Tchaikovsky's 1st symphony and Schubert Winterreise.


Was going to post same thing about Vivaldi Four Seasons. The winter concerto is beautiful.

Also suggest winter months from Tchaikovsky Seasons


----------



## Freshair (Nov 14, 2018)

Yoshimatsu "White Landscapes"





Deserves more attention than it gets.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Brrrrr. Absolutely Adolf Wiklund's piano concerto in e minor. What an amazing wintery and atmospheric piece.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Lehar: Der Zarewitsch
Massenet: Werther
Glazunov: The Seasons (Vremena Goda)
Boris Tchaikovsky: The Wind of Siberia
Svetlanov: Siberian Fantasy
Suk: Tale of Winter Eve
Vaughan-Williams: Sinfonia Antarctica


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I was recently listening to some Dutch string quartets by Jacob Ter Veldhuis on the Donemus ‎release CC 72138 titled
"There Must Be Some Way Out of Here: 3 String Quartets".









The subtitle of the String Quartet No. 2 - Rotterdam Version (1996) is "Postnuclear Winterscenario".

But maybe that's a bit _too_ cold even for a fan of winter.


----------

